
Jelly is a semi-weekly work-together, and you're invited - nreece
http://www.workatjelly.com/
======
edw519
Great concept, but I went once and it didn't work for me. 15 people squeezed
into a 2 room apartment with no air conditioning. I was the only one who
didn't bring a laptop. If I had, I would have had to balance it on my lap. The
people seemed nice enough, but every one of them had their head down, working
away furiously. I hated to interrupt anyone to chat.

Better for me would be working from home alone and going out to a bar or
restaurant to socialize. Oh wait, I already do that.

Interesting to find out if anyone here has had any good experiences with
Jelly.

